# Fuente de 12v a 3 v



## Alfgu (Oct 3, 2006)

Hola compañeros, a ver quien me puede hechar una manno, porque no encuentro ningun esquema ni nada por el estilo para poder pasar de 12v a 3v de salida, si alguien me puede decir un camino facil p.ej, poner una resistencia, pero el problema es que no se de que valor.
Es para conectar el disckman en el coche (aunque en la clavija de entrada de corriente (no las pilas, sino la entrada de red) es para 4,5 voltios, que tambien me podria valer un esquema o un apaño para pasar de 12v a 4,5v de salida)


----------



## JV (Oct 4, 2006)

Te aconsejo que uses un regulador de tension variable LM317, si ves la hoja de datos vas a encontrar el circuito de aplicacion y la formula para elegir la tension de salida, que esta determinada por un par de resistencias.


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 5, 2006)

Gracias JV. lo miraré.


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 5, 2006)

He encontrado esto en esta pagina, http://vancouver-webpages.com/peter/vreg.pdf 
La historia es que pone de voltage de entrada +10 - 40v, esto quiere decir que funciona entre 10 y 40 voltios??


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 5, 2006)

Hola Alfgu...

Con respecto a tu consulta estas en lo correcto, su alimentacion es desde 10 a 40V segun el esquema que sale en la pagina que enviaste. Sin embargo estoy viendo el datasheet de este regulador, el cual me señala que su Voltaje minimo de entrada incluso podrian ser 5V...

Saludos...


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 6, 2006)

Muchisimas Gracias, aunque a 5 voltios no creo que lo ponga a funcionar por la sencilla razon que es para conectarlo en el coche que si no me equivoco la tension que da está entre 12 y 14 voltios de la bateria, para luego que me convierta esa electricidad a 3 ó 4,5, el circuito es perfecto para lo que quiero aunque a lo mejor le modifico poniendo un conmutador con las diferentes resistencias para hacer un transformador variable y me sirva para mas aplicaciones.
Saludos.


----------



## JV (Oct 6, 2006)

El +10-40 significa que soporta ese rango de tension de entrada para las salidas que ahi figuran. Para que el LM317 funcione correctamente debes tener una tension de entrada de al menos 2V de la deseada en la salida. En tu caso si lo conectas a los 12V del auto vas a obtener entre 1,2V (salida minima del LM317) y unos 10V.


----------



## Alfgu (Oct 6, 2006)

Para lo que quiero tengo mas que de sobra. Pues manos a la obra y a hacermelo ya os contaré como ha ido el invento y el circuito modificado por un conmutador para variar el voltage (que esto ultimo lo provare si funciona, espero que no influya en nada).
Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------

